# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  the ride to work

## MIke R

didnt suck





sucked even less when I got there...16 inches of fresh pow pow

----------


## andynap

Nice long weekend to enjoy

----------


## MIke R

yeah ....guests are looking very very happy today....more snow tomorrow too...

this is pretty much  the perfect scenario for us for this week...one you certainly hope for going into it

----------


## NHDiane

One of my good friends just returned from X-ctry skiing at Waterville...she was thrilled!  This should be a winning weekend for you Mike!

----------


## amyb

Let the good times roll. Enjoy the weekend.

----------


## Peter NJ

Sweet Mike!

----------


## Peter NJ

.........but keep it up by you guys please.

----------


## SherylB

We just left Aspen today and the powder is suh-weet!  Inches and inches of fresh snow, sun was shining, nothing better for those in ski country.

Now back to Toronto where I understand we also got a dumping of snow over the past 36 hours!

----------


## BBT

Glas to hear I arrrive next Sat. and can't wait to hit the slopes.

----------


## LindaP

> Glas to hear I arrrive next Sat. and can't wait to hit the slopes.



Check out Element 47 , Bob, at the Little Nell......really great!

And Sheryl , how did you guys like Elevation?

----------


## SherylB

Linda, we had a fantastic meal at Elevation! Very attentive service and food was fabulous.

The next night we had the burgers at J-Bar. Such a great burger and a relative bargain at $12!  Loved the Hotel Jerome - so much history in that place.

----------


## BBT

Thanks Linda we already have a reservation there. Also the new Resto at St. Regis is getting great reviews. Featuring a different dish from each chef from the Food and Wine festaval.  We skipped Il Muliino this trip to make room.

----------


## LindaP

The Jerome bar was such a cool place for sure!!!!!

Bob, the sommelier at Element 47, Carlton, was a great guy. Our daughter's boyfriend (owns a liquor store in Denver) ordered a '97 Arbois, and it was their last bottle.....so he said if we didn't like it, he would pair our dinners with a glass of something else.
 Well, it was really good......but he just gave us what he thought paired individually with our meals; no charge.
    The food was fantastic,  let us know what you think.

----------


## cec1

. . . a happy omen for the New Year, Mike!  Best wishes throughout!

----------


## BBT

Thanks Linda just finished up the weeks Reservations gave up Finn Bar this trip for Element. They have needed a new restaurant. The old one had faltered. What was great in the 90s was no more. Friends have been pushing it so I caved. Haha.

----------

